# Cannondale 55cm frameset at 5'9" ? Fit Help!!!!!!



## jfn3 (Feb 1, 2003)

A few years back I had a 55cm Caad 4 frameset and it felt great! I am looking to get a new frameset and my local dealer said they are no longer made. The customer service rep I emailed at Cdale said they are. Should I just go with a used 54 via ebay or pony up the bucks and hope my local shop can get me a 55? 

Any folks around my height ? Oh yeah inseam for standover is 33 inches, Levi's 30 
"life is too short to drink cheap beer" (warstiener add, no real deep thoughts here!) jfn3


----------



## JWLuiza (Mar 2, 2005)

They do make 54 framesets. I don't know why your LBS told you no.... but it is cheaper to buy a full bike then build one up....

Good luck


----------



## LordofBrews (Feb 15, 2005)

*52cm*

I'm 5ft 8.5" and just bought a new 52cm six13


----------



## fracisco (Apr 25, 2002)

*Help me understand*

Are you looking for a CAAD4 in 54cm, or any Cannondale road frame in 54cm? It may be difficult to find a new CAAD4, but I know that Cannondale still makes new CAAD5 framesets. A new CAAD5 frameset ordered through your local dealer should run about $800.


----------



## minimojos (Mar 16, 2004)

my six13 is a 56 and I have a 34 inch inseam and am 6 foot. I actually got a shorter stem and it feels great now.


----------



## roadbikemike (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm 5'9" and have a 32" inseam. I have test ridden cdales 54 & 56 cm bikes. The 54 was a way better fit for me. The top tube length on the 54 is 54.5


----------

